# Russian Martial Art ROSS, Reborn in USA!



## Gerardo Mendoza S (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi to everyone!

I feel a lot of happiness to tell you that the American Annex of russian martial art ROSS, is  running again.

You can check the updated website here:

http://www.ameross.com

If you don´t know what is ROSS, you can check this videos:





 




 

Keep your good movement!!

Gerardo


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 23, 2009)

I recall having read about this particular RMA in a book a while ago, but haven't seen it since. It'll definitely be dusted off and looked at though.


----------



## gakusei (Jul 23, 2009)

Good to see it back. I have trained with some ROSS guys. I like it a lot.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks like great stuff.  So what are the basic differences between ROSS and Systema?

Brian Jones


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jul 25, 2009)

Big fan of ROSS here! Glad to see it back to like here in the States!...but linky no workie.


----------



## Jack Meower (Jul 25, 2009)

Ken Pfrenger said:


> Big fan of ROSS here! Glad to see it back to like here in the States!...but linky no workie.



Yes, linky no workie for me too.  Can you provide a working link?  I would love to know more about ROSS.


----------



## medic (Jul 27, 2009)

The link is www.amerross.com. There was an "r" missing in the above link.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Gerardo Mendoza S (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi, Brian

Exist a lot of differences between ROSS  and Russian Systema Ryabko - Vasiliev style.

Here are some.

Systema Ryabko is a modern way of self - knowledge based in a old family russian  method of combat. their primary goal is the health and equilibrium of the practitioner with a strong focus in pure self defense.

R.O.S.S is a methodologie of training based in many russian martial traditions and styles as Sambo, Buza, Kadochnikov Systema and others.
their goal is to enhance the performance of their practitioners,  searching development via training  in 8 different schools, and focus in competition

Also exists differences in origin,  methods of training, grading,  curriculum goals, uniforms...

Please go and investigate about both methods, there is a lot material to study


----------



## Brian Jones (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## medic (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for describing the differences.


----------

